

Ask HN: What VPN setup do you use at your company? - code177

I am currently exploring options for setting up a VPN, but it's the first one I've done. What VPN setups do hackers recommend? Thanks everyone!<p>Possibly relevant info: our laptops are Windows 7.
======
bluedevil2k
Hamachi and ShrewSoft VPN.

